# A hearty breakfast/meal



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*A hearty breakfast/meal*

Could I just say: Una prima colazione coppiosa/un pasto coppioso?

Other possibilities?


----------



## Herodino

Usually copioso (one P) is not used for breakfast and meal

in italian you can say "ricca" (rich) if you mean that you eat many food 

una ricca prima colazione - una prima colazione ricca

un ricco pasto - un pasto ricco


----------



## GavinW

There's a nice fixed expression in Italian for this: un lauto pasto.


----------



## Herodino

Yes it is.

Lauto pasto means many food of good taste, a meal that make pleasure


----------



## GavinW

Herodino said:


> Yes it is. Or: "Yes, there is"?
> 
> Lauto pasto means many food of good taste, a meal that make pleasure
> Lauto pasto means a lot of food that tastes good, a meal that is nice/that gives pleasure/that makes you feel good


 
Hope you don't mind the corrections ("fa piacere" is not translated literally!). ;-)


----------



## miri

Gavin's right: "lauto" means abbondante, but it is not colloquial.


----------



## GavinW

miri said:


> but it is not colloquial.


 
Right, and neither is "hearty" (I'd say), which is why they match in register too (ie slightly formal and/or perhaps slightly old-fashioned...).


----------



## miri

A less formal option would be "sostanzioso".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io direi semplicemente "sostanzioso".


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante a tutti. Ho trovato a questo sito: Sinoni Master 



> *Sinonimi: *abbondante, congruo, fitto, grande, grasso, largo, lauto, luculliano, numeroso, nutrito, opulento, ricco, ampio || _Vedi anche: _sovrabbondante, apprezzabile, considerevole, consistente, cospicuo, dovizioso, importante, ingente, notevole, ragguardevole, rilevante, rimarchevole, rispettabile, sensibile, significativo, solido, sostanzioso, tangibile, opimo, pingue, grosso, sfarzoso, sontuoso, succulento, alto, elevato, folto, generoso


 
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/0325.htm


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,

Spero non ti dispiaccia.


BenVitale said:


> Could I just say: Una prima colazione co*p*iosa/un pasto co*p*ioso?
> 
> Other possibilities?





BenVitale said:


> Grazie tante a tutti. Ho trovato a questo sito: Sinoni*mi* Master


Diremmo:
- una colazione abbondante
- un pasto abbondante
- un lauto pasto


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Angel.Aura.

Can we use "copioso" in relation to food/meals?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Can we use "copioso" in relation to food/meals?


I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Okay. When I try to translate into Italian, sometimes I think in French... this is my process: from English to French then into Italian... sometimes it works, and other times I get weird translations.


----------



## danalto

Hi,WR!  From *I'm In The Band* (Disney). Simon, producer, wants to sign Iron Weasels (a rock band), but after imposing to change name, look and sound on the poor guys...

DEREK	
You're talking about signing Thunder Monkey, and not Iron Weasel.
SIMON	
Of course! Thunder Monkey is what the world is starving for. Iron Weasel is what comes outta ya after a hearty meal of Thunder Monkey.
DEREK	
Ha deciso di scritturare i Thunder Monkey, non gli Iron Weasel. 
SIMON	
Naturalmente! Il mondo ha fame dei Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono quel che ti esce fuori (allude al rimettere, no?) dopo un lauto pasto a base di Thunder Monkey.

Non mi piace per niente... 

_*(nota sullo script originale): * (Iron...Monkey = implying, via a digestion metaphor, that Thunder Monkey is superior to Iron Weasel)_

HO CAPITO! 
*Il mondo ha fame di Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono quel che esce fuori / quello che rimane dopo un abbondante pasto a base di Thunder Monkey!*


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao,
Another option:

_Il mondo è affamato di Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono ciò che resta dopo un pasto sostanzioso a base di Thunder Monkey!_


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> Ciao,
> Another option:
> 
> _Il mondo è affamato di Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono ciò che resta dopo un pasto sostanzioso a base di Thunder Monkey!_



Bella! L'originale è bella pesante, non mi piace...  
Grazie, Lorena!


----------



## Lorena1970

E' stato un piacere.
Merito delle tue precedenti "scremature"...!


----------



## Necsus

Io sono un po' tardo, è risaputo, ma non ho mica capito, sapete?
Volete forse dire 'dopo averlo digerito'? (tanto per continuare con le metafore...)


----------



## Gianfry

Per quanto ne so, "hearty" è riferito alla quantità più che alla qualità, all'abbondanza più che alla sostanza.
"Ciò che resta", invece, non rende la metafora "digestiva".
Detto questo, io tradurrei così:
_Il mondo è affamato di Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono quello che ti esce dalle budella dopo (una bella mangiata / un ricco pasto) a base di Thunder Monkey!_


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Io sono un po' tardo, è risaputo, ma non ho mica capito, sapete?
> Volete forse dire 'dopo averlo digerito'? (tanto per continuare con le metafore...)


Sapessi chi ti legge, Frà!  Intendono dire, in soldoni, che gli Iron Weasel sono "feci", risultato di una bella mangiata di Thunder Monkey.
In realtà si tratta della stessa rock band, costretta a cambiare look, nome e sound per ottenere un contratto da Simon, produttore discografico...
È un prodotto Disney, non vorrei essere troppo pesante...



Gianfry said:


> Per quanto ne so, "hearty" è riferito alla quantità più che alla qualità, all'abbondanza più che alla sostanza.
> "Ciò che resta", invece, non rende la metafora "digestiva".
> Detto questo, io tradurrei così:
> _Il mondo è affamato di Thunder Monkey! Gli Iron Weasel sono quello che ti esce dalle budella dopo (una bella mangiata / un ricco pasto) a base di Thunder Monkey!_


Eh, lo so, ma come ho detto sopra, non sono convinta di volerlo rendere proprio come l'originale...ci sto pensando!


Grazie, ragazzi! 


*EDIT: e dire cose come "sono quel che resta" o "sono quel che si espelle..." ?*


----------



## Lorena1970

Illuminazione!

_"what comes outta ya"_ non può essere la metafora di "cacca"...?
Ovvero ciò che il corpo espelle dopo un pasto sostanzioso a base di TM?
"Gli Iron Weasel sono la merda che cachi dopo un sostanzioso pasto a base di TM" (Dubito tu possa renderla così...)

@ Gianfry: IMHO a me "sostanzioso" piace di più, proprio perché stiamo parlando di QUALITA' MIGLIORE del gruppo musicale. 

hearty |ˈhärtē|
adjective ( heartier , heartiest )
2 (of food) wholesome and substantial : a hearty meal cooked over open flames.

PS: vedo solo ora il post precedente...siamo sulla stessa linea, pare.......


----------



## Gianfry

danalto said:


> È un prodotto Disney, non vorrei essere troppo pesante...


Ok, ma... te la butto lì: non credi che what comes outta ya sia pesantuccio lo stesso? Poi, certo, si possono trovare forme più delicate, ma "quello che resta" mi sembra un po' fuorviante, e comunque non si capisce abbastanza in fretta da far apprezzare la battuta.



Lorena1970 said:


> Illuminazione!
> 
> _"what comes outta ya"_ non può essere la metafora di "cacca"...?
> Ovvero ciò che il corpo espelle dopo un pasto sostanzioso a base di TM?
> "Gli Iron Weasel sono la merda che cachi dopo un sostanzioso pasto a base di TM" (Dubito tu possa renderla così...)


Su questo ti ha già risposto dan 



Lorena1970 said:


> @ Gianfry: IMHO a me "sostanzioso" piace di più, proprio perché stiamo parlando di QUALITA' MIGLIORE del gruppo musicale.


Good point!



Lorena1970 said:


> hearty |ˈhärtē|
> adjective ( heartier , heartiest )
> 2 (of food) wholesome and substantial : a hearty meal cooked over open flames.


Ok, io pensavo alle "hearty portions" al ristorante...


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> Illuminazione!
> 
> _"what comes outta ya"_ non può essere la metafora di "cacca"...?
> Ovvero ciò che il corpo espelle dopo un pasto sostanzioso a base di TM?
> "Gli Iron Weasel sono la merda che cachi dopo un sostanzioso pasto a base di TM" (Dubito tu possa renderla così...)
> 
> @ Gianfry: IMHO a me "sostanzioso" piace di più, proprio perché stiamo parlando di QUALITA' MIGLIORE del gruppo musicale.
> 
> hearty |ˈhärtē|
> adjective ( heartier , heartiest )
> 2 (of food) wholesome and substantial : a hearty meal cooked over open flames.
> 
> PS: vedo solo ora il post precedente...siamo sulla stessa linea, pare.......


Lorena, l'ho capito fin dall'inizio che parlavano della cacchina...
E rispondo anche a Gianfry, hai letto il mio edit?
"sono quello che si espelle dopo un ricco pasto a base di..." mi sembra l'unico modo...credo...




Gianfry said:


> Ok, ma... te la butto lì: non credi che what comes outta ya sia pesantuccio lo stesso? Poi, certo, si possono trovare forme più delicate, ma "quello che resta" mi sembra un po' fuorviante, e comunque non si capisce abbastanza in fretta da far apprezzare la battuta.


Infatti...


----------



## Lorena1970

Oh, sorry! Ero andata a intuito sulla tua base e non avevo approfondito la tematica specifica...


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> Oh, sorry! Ero andata a intuito sulla tua base e non avevo approfondito la tematica specifica...



Una tematica, è il caso di dirlo, di m...


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> Lorena, l'ho capito fin dall'inizio che parlavano della cacchina...
> 
> "sono quello che si espelle dopo un ricco pasto a base di..."  approvo!mi sembra l'unico modo...credo...



Anche: sono *ciò *che si espelle dopo un ricco pasto.......


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> Anche: sono *ciò *che si espelle dopo un ricco pasto.......



Ho messo *quel*...


----------



## Gianfry

Sono quello che viene fuori


----------



## Lorena1970

danalto said:


> Ho messo *quel*...



Chic!


----------



## Necsus

Mah, trattandosi di un prodotto (televisivo, suppongo) Disney, io mi allontanerei un po' dall'originale, evitando i riferimenti di cui sopra. Non so, si potrebbe pensare a qualcosa del tipo:
"Ma certo! Il mondo vuole i TM! Gli IW sono solo le brutte copie/i fratelli scemi [e così via...] dei TM".


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Mah, trattandosi di un prodotto (televisivo, suppongo) Disney, io mi allontanerei un po' dall'originale, evitando i riferimenti di cui sopra. Non so, si potrebbe pensare a qualcosa del tipo:
> "Ma certo! Il mondo vuole i TM! Gli IW sono solo le brutte copie/i fratelli scemi [e così via...] dei TM".



Ottimo consiglio, Franci! Sapevo di poter contare su di te!  Grazie!
_(sì, è un prodotto televisivo)_


----------



## Gianfry

Scusate se ripropongo una domanda scema, ma non è un prodotto Disney anche nel'originale?


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Scusate se ripropongo una domanda scema, ma non è un prodotto Disney anche nel'originale?



Hai frainteso il senso della frase, ti rispondo in pvt.


----------

